# Necrosphinx marble effect for Necrons?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of paint my necrons like the marble effect you can see that 'eavy metal painted on the Necrosphinx. How would I go about this without an airbrush? I was thinking of spraying black, painting white lines 50:50 water and then, once the lines have dried, washing it with a blue. Opinions? Which blue should I use? Are my proportions of white-water correct. I want to have a relatively solid whiteline that fade out slightly into the black.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the black white wash would not be bad, but i would do a grey white, then wash with the blue wash, black does not wash well.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not washing with black; I'm washing blue over white/black and trying to get the water/white to sort of.. Spread out some across the black.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I know your 'washing' blue, i was saying that black does not retain colour from washes, so make it a grey


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks! My technique on my monolith didn't go exactly the same way, but this sparked the idea of using cling film!


----------

